# طلب هام جدا من جميع المختصين بمجال الحفر وصيانة أبار النفط



## المهنــدس (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .. أنا مهندس مصرى أعمل بإحدى شركات الخدمات البترولية المصرية المتخصصة بمجال صيانة أبار النفط بإستخدام حفارات الـwork over ...وأود اجراء إختبارات نظرية للترقى بين العاملين على هذه الحفارات بمختلف فئاتهم (عمال حفر - درك مان - مساعد حفار - حفار ). بمعنى أننى أريد إختبارات تؤهل عامل الحفر ليكون درك مان , وهكذا...
برجاء إرسال بعض هذه الإختبارات لتعيننى على إختيار الأفراد المناسبين ..
 جزاكم الله خيرا مع خالص الشكر على إهتمامكم بطلبى هذا


----------



## mortada (16 أبريل 2009)

ياريت يا بشمهندس تبعتلي صورrotary drillingضرورى وبسرعة


----------



## mnci (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمن يساعدك
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## h.chemist (16 أبريل 2009)

انا مستغرب جدا من طلبك يعني انت لو فاهم كويس ايه اساسيات كل وظيفه هتعرف تعمل تقييم فعلا سوال غريب جدا


----------



## amin b (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس على أهتمامك أنا محمد أبراهيم أمين أعمل فى الحفر حتى الان أشتغلت لسايبم بنتر وشتغلت لصنية رست ابوت وشتغلت ومزال اتلنتك فلور مان لحساب شركة بروسرف خدمات لأجهزة الحفر واود أن أستقر فى مكان أكبر فيه وحقق حلمى ونتا أكيد عارف أنى العمل فى الحفر ادمان يارب تكون سبب لتحقيق حلمى وانا على أتم الاستعداد للاختبارات حاصل على بكالوريوس حاسيبات ومعلومات القاهره منتظر تليفون منك 0102924308


----------

